
Naming and shaming companies who kowtow to Chinese censorship requests - erentz
https://caffeine-overload.github.io/bandinchina/
======
brutusborn
I really hope the whitelist grows longer, however due to the powerful
incentives involved I don't imagine it will anytime soon. Maybe if China does
something the international community finds completely abhorrent then
companies will get enough social pressure to resist China's influence.

~~~
maldeh
I wonder what sort of allegation it would take that could top what's already
been attributed to this administration.

------
b0ner_t0ner
Hosted on Github...

If Github/Microsoft gets added to the list, will it cause an infinite loop?

------
diminoten
Marvel shouldn't be in this list.

